# Coach bag & charm/fob pairings!



## LaVisioneer

Hi everyone, 

I was wondering if we could start a thread where you post photos of your Coach bag and bag charm/key fob pairings to help give us inspiration for styling our bags! Doesn't have to be exclusively Coach. 

Please include the style number and name of your bag and charms if possible so we can easily search TPF for a certain style number. An approximate year would be good too. I like the idea of pairing old bags with new charms and vice versa. Also feel free to include bagstraps or scarves too. 

I'll post an example below. If you agree please reply with a photo of your own! 

Moderators if this thread already exists, let me know, but I didn't see one that was exactly this. 

Everyone has posted nice photos in a bunch of the threads I just thought it might be good to have it all in one place so we can easily find photos for a certain bag or charm


----------



## LaVisioneer

Bag: Coach legacy Willis 22382 in sand, 2012

Charm: Coach wildflower mix bag charm
F26790 in gold/chalk, 2018
https://coach.tingtingchen.com/coac...BAG CHARM&style=COACH f26790&color=GOLD/CHALK


----------



## whateve

I'm sure there have been threads like this in the past. Here are some of my favorites.
1. mini Preston 30344 and starfish charm 62158
2. mini studded Preston 32244 and robot charm 66096
3. Legacy duffle 19889 with fox fob 92357
4. Legacy duffle 19889 with duck 92831
5. Colorblock new Willis 19031 with Poppy Chan blueberry 92716


----------



## whateve

Here's some more.
Soho belted pouch 4156 with wizard of oz Dorothy F35247
Bleecker large flap11419 with charm from etsy seller
Bleecker woven pocket hobo 12378 with Baseman Buster charm F58071
Bottega Veneta with sequin tearose charm 32677
Gramercy satchel 7003 with dragonfly charm 64136
Chelsea croc crossbody 37733 with Brighton Shirley sheep charm and hologram bear F87166
Longchamps drawstring with koi fish charm 92714


----------



## whateve

More.
Soho belted pouch 4156 with Juicy Halloween charm
Isabelle 21224 with owl charm 93093
Parker shoulder bag 13412 with roped heart charm F93170 and Bendel pig charm
Poppy cinch 17926 with ice skates charm 93013
Sheridan marietta drawstring 4219 with embroidered bee 58497
Sheridan marietta drawstring 4219 with sequin tearose charm 32677


----------



## LaVisioneer

@whateve - thanks! Exactly what I had in mind! Here are more of mine:

Bag: Coach legacy penny 19914 in cobalt, 2012
Charm: Coach graduation cap owl 93164



Bag: Kipling triple zip crossbody (gift)
Charm: studded wildflower bag charm F30337 in silver/violet, 2018



Bag: Coach 1941 turnlock saddle bag 59241 in brass/black, 2017
Charm: Coach moon charm F31146, 2018



Bag: Target a new day satchel, 2019
Charm: Coach leather sequin appliqué tea rose bag charm 32677 in gold/beechwood, 2018


----------



## wyu1229

LaVisioneer said:


> Bag: Coach 1941 turnlock saddle bag 59241 in brass/black, 2017
> Charm: Coach moon charm F31146, 2018
> View attachment 4510619


lovely bag.


----------



## pruetjx

Coach F15693 - (not sure of the name)
	

		
			
		

		
	



Coach Legacy large Duffle


----------



## LadaZuri

Coach Callie with scattered rivets and tea rose charm in brass oak multi. I absolutely love this combo!


----------



## LadaZuri

I loved the Coach Accordion Zip Wallet with Quilting/Rivets on the Coach website, but wanted to carry it more securely. To accomplish this I also purchased the Coach C black leather loop key fob. When they arrived I realized there was nothing on the wallet to attach the strap to.  Hmmmm... I tried removing the key ring from the strap and then slipping it through the small zipper pull. Voila! I could now attach the dog clip! I carry the stunning wallet as a clutch, but more safely with 3 or 4 fingers through the loop!  

As with the Callie with Rivets Tea Rose Charm pictured above, they were purchased during Coach's Mother's Day 2020 50% off sale. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
!


----------



## LadaZuri

Like so:


----------



## VuittonPrince

Denim Warren belt bag with round pouch
Academy pack with hybrid case


----------



## VuittonPrince

Rogue briefs


----------



## Ness7386

My new Colorblock Courier with the Oak Multi Tea Rose Charm


----------



## LaVisioneer

They match perfectly!



Ness7386 said:


> My new Colorblock Courier with the Oak Multi Tea Rose Charm
> 
> View attachment 4782513


----------



## foxgal

I already posted this in the coin pouch thread so apologies if it’s repetitive. But I love it! Originals turnlock clutch in yolk with Pride coin pouch.


----------



## LadaZuri

I just received this super cute Juicy Couture pink champagne bottle and paired it with my bright cherry, Noa Pop Up Messenger! Love it!


----------



## LaVisioneer

LadaZuri said:


> I just received this super cute Juicy Couture pink champagne bottle and paired it with my bright cherry, Noa Pop Up Messenger! Love it!
> View attachment 4797908
> View attachment 4797909



Perfect match! Other TPFers have posted very detailed Juicy couture charms. I should check them out some time!


----------



## LadaZuri

LaVisioneer said:


> Perfect match! Other TPFers have posted very detailed Juicy couture charms. I should check them out some time!



They are adorable and as you say very detailed! Here's the hummingbird I received at the same time! I bought 4 in all!


----------



## LadaZuri

Coach Abbie M7M 9017 with Juicy Couture seahorse charm!


----------



## VintageViv

LadaZuri said:


> Coach Callie with scattered rivets and tea rose charm in brass oak multi. I absolutely love this combo!
> View attachment 4766830


Lovely. That looks like the charm I just ordered from the Coach site. I posted a question about how to style in the tea rose thread earlier today as I had not found this charm thread yet. I see you left the keyring on yours and it looks very nice. Looking for opinions about that: would everyone leave the keyring hoop on? It is a functional piece by its very nature but the lettering on it does indicate it could be purely decorative. Has anyone taken the ring off a charm?


----------



## whateve

VintageViv said:


> Lovely. That looks like the charm I just ordered from the Coach site. I posted a question about how to style in the tea rose thread earlier today as I had not found this charm thread yet. I see you left the keyring on yours and it looks very nice. Looking for opinions about that: would everyone leave the keyring hoop on? It is a functional piece by its very nature but the lettering on it does indicate it could be purely decorative. Has anyone taken the ring off a charm?


Some people do remove the rings. I generally don't as I like to keep my pieces whole. The way Coach designs them these days, the ring is less obtrusive than in some older styles. I've never used any of my Coach keychains as keychains.


----------



## VintageViv

whateve said:


> Some people do remove the rings. I generally don't as I like to keep my pieces whole. The way Coach designs them these days, the ring is less obtrusive than in some older styles. I've never used any of my Coach keychains as keychains.


Thx! This is my first foray into bag charm territory!


----------



## VintageViv

Here it is-- my very first Coach bag charm! I think it looks swell with my mahogany Prairie. And for now I am keeping the key ring on it. I'll see if I need to streamline once I've carried the bag a bit.


----------



## barskin

My Rogue shoulder bag in heather grey with this bow charm.


This Dreamer with the resin and metal tea rose charm.




A peony pink Rogue 25 with a card case and a glittery purple C charm.


A metallic blue Rogue with the pink/blue Jello charm.


----------



## whateve

barskin said:


> My Rogue shoulder bag in heather grey with this bow charm.
> View attachment 4820065
> 
> This Dreamer with the resin and metal tea rose charm.
> 
> View attachment 4820066
> 
> 
> A peony pink Rogue 25 with a card case and a glittery purple C charm.
> View attachment 4820067
> 
> A metallic blue Rogue with the pink/blue Jello charm.
> 
> View attachment 4820069


These are great pairings!


----------



## Dragonflyzoe

whateve said:


> Here's some more.
> Soho belted pouch 4156 with wizard of oz Dorothy F35247
> Bleecker large flap11419 with charm from etsy seller
> Bleecker woven pocket hobo 12378 with Baseman Buster charm F58071
> Bottega Veneta with sequin tearose charm 32677
> Gramercy satchel 7003 with dragonfly charm 64136
> Chelsea croc crossbody 37733 with Brighton Shirley sheep charm and hologram bear F87166
> Longchamps drawstring with koi fish charm 92714


Does the Dragonfly Charm ref 64136 come in anything other than gold?  I would literally die for it in gunmetal, black or pewter finishes...


----------



## whateve

Dragonflyzoe said:


> Does the Dragonfly Charm ref 64136 come in anything other than gold?  I would literally die for it in gunmetal, black or pewter finishes...


I don't think so.


----------



## Dragonflyzoe

whateve said:


> I don't think so.


Sigh...shame x


----------



## LaVisioneer

I got bored and took some flower charm and legacy Willis photos


----------



## Dragonflyzoe

My newly rehabbed vintage Rambler’s Legacy came without her hangtag, so I’ve mix/matched with a new contemporary long bronze tassel and a vintage (unsure of date?) Koi fob.  I’ve removed the nickel ring from the Koi and used a spare ball chain instead.

Any info on the Koi (style number, date) would be appreciated also.

Stay safe

Zoe x


----------



## whateve

Dragonflyzoe said:


> My newly rehabbed vintage Rambler’s Legacy came without her hangtag, so I’ve mix/matched with a new contemporary long bronze tassel and a vintage (unsure of date?) Koi fob.  I’ve removed the nickel ring from the Koi and used a spare ball chain instead.
> 
> Any info on the Koi (style number, date) would be appreciated also.
> 
> Stay safe
> 
> Zoe x


Looks nice. The koi is style #6522. I don't know the date. I don't think it is quite vintage yet.


----------



## Dragonflyzoe

whateve said:


> Looks nice. The koi is style #6522. I don't know the date. I don't think it is quite vintage yet.


Thank you @whateve I think this one is a keeper x


----------



## whateve

Dragonflyzoe said:


> Thank you @whateve I think this one is a keeper x


It should be! Coach doesn't make them with this level of detail anymore. There was a time when you had to pay 3 or 4 times retail for this fob.


----------



## Dragonflyzoe

whateve said:


> It should be! Coach doesn't make them with this level of detail anymore. There was a time when you had to pay 3 or 4 times retail for this fob.


Tell me about it!  By the time I’d paid for import duties into the UK it cost me approx £90. But it’s here now and I love it x


----------



## Dragonflyzoe

Newly rehabbed this weekend during Storm Arwen, my bargain vintage Embassy Brief #5282, feminised for the office with a tea rose strap and the Shooting Star Charm #32995.
Can’t wait to take it into the office tomorrow!


----------



## whateve

Dragonflyzoe said:


> Newly rehabbed this weekend during Storm Arwen, my bargain vintage Embassy Brief #5282, feminised for the office with a tea rose strap and the Shooting Star Charm #32995.
> Can’t wait to take it into the office tomorrow!


I love the strap with it!


----------



## Naminé

My Rogue 17 with Kate Spade taxi charm. Not the best pairing since the charm hangs funny on the bag. I might play with the charm a bit more and find the best way to attach it onto this purse.


----------



## Dragonflyzoe

Adorable vintage (navy) blue Ergo Mini Satchel #9027 paired with a contemporary Studded Star bag charm #77837.


----------



## Dragonflyzoe

My early 90s Whitney #4115 wearing a (back-to-front) #72687 Stickman Charm.  They’re both huge!


----------



## Fashionphile718

Naminé said:


> My Rogue 17 with Kate Spade taxi charm. Not the best pairing since the charm hangs funny on the bag. I might play with the charm a bit more and find the best way to attach it onto this purse.
> 
> View attachment 5267350
> 
> 
> View attachment 5267351


Love this look!!


----------

